# Durock, Hardie or Wonderboard?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I prefer Durock (1/2") for shower walls, but like Hardiebacker in 1/4" for floors, mainly because they have an embossed fastener legend on the face. Makes it easy to apply them. Wonderboard is sometimes cheaper, so I've used it as well. What you are leaving out is the Schluter system, which is another more expensive way to tile. Check it out. Ditra and Kerdi.


----------



## mx13 (Apr 8, 2007)

chandler48 said:


> What you are leaving out is the Schluter system, which is another more expensive way to tile. Check it out. Ditra and Kerdi.


I was originally leaning toward Kerdi, but A. I'm becoming a bit concerned about my budget and B. somewhere I was told that Kerdi was a little more flexible than the cement boards. I'd rather go with the stiffest backing for my inept tile application, if there's any truth to that.

I was toying with using the Kerdi pipe and mixing valve gaskets since those look so neatly shaped, if they can be mortared onto the cement board. Seems like that would make cutting and sealing those holes in the board more forgiving.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Look at GoBoard by John's Manville. A product similar to Kerdi board at 40% of the price. It comes in 3 by 5 panels that IMHO is more convenient to use that 4 by 8 Kerdi with less waste. Lowes carries it.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

Totally agree with @chandler48.

One thing about the schluter products is they are foolproof if you follow the instructions properly. If you are going to to use a waterproofer (redguard/aquadefense) on the cement board, a lot of folks get that wrong. You need to make sure it's the proper thickness, otherwise it doesn't protect against moisture penetration. Use a wet-film thickness gauge.

One benefit of wonderboard is the light version is much lighter...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

rjniles said:


> Look at GoBoard by John's Manville. A product similar to Kerdi board at 40% of the price. It comes in 3 by 5 panels that IMHO is more convenient to use that 4 by 8 Kerdi with less waste. Lowes carries it.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


RJ.....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I just did a master bath/shower with my SIL. He had gone and got all the materials on site before I got there....and there was this stuff called GOBOARD. I'm retired and had never seen it...and did not believe he had an acceptable product....so I went and checked the site and it's a miracle.

While all the product assemblies above work fine......wow is GOBOARD lite and easy to use/cut/place and redguard the tape screws.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

For my shower, i think I used Durock. Isn't that the one that's partly styrofoam beads? I appreciated the weight savings. Then I put Kerdi over it. If I was doing it again, I'd use the Kerdi board and save a step.


----------



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

ratherbefishing said:


> For my shower, i think I used Durock. Isn't that the one that's partly styrofoam beads? I appreciated the weight savings. Then I put Kerdi over it. If I was doing it again, I'd use the Kerdi board and save a step.


I believe that's the Wonderboard Lite


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Durock is probably the hardest to use if you have to cut anything. And probably the heaviest of the options. But also probably the cheapest.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

mx13 said:


> I was originally leaning toward Kerdi, but A. I'm becoming a bit concerned about my budget and B. somewhere I was told that Kerdi was a little more flexible than the cement boards. I'd rather go with the stiffest backing for my inept tile application, if there's any truth to that.


Kerdi _board_ is more flexible (but in the Schluter system, it's the complete tile installation including board, tile, thinset and grout that makes everything together stiff). But anyway, you're forgetting Kerdi _membrane_, which applies equally well over drywall or cement board. It's more expensive than leaving it out, but less expensive than Kerdi Board.

You're thinking in terms of structure. You need to think first in terms of waterproofing, for a shower.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Durock is probably the hardest to use if you have to cut anything. And probably the heaviest of the options. But also probably the cheapest.


If you have installed Durock, HardiBacker and Kerdi Board, you will never want to go back to the cement boards again, price be damned.. I hope I never have to carry, cut and clean up after those things ever again, although I probably will at some point.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Isn't Durock cement board?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

By "the cement boards", I mean cementitious boards, such as Durock, HardiBacker, etc. What I'm saying is that once you've used a cementitious board, and then used Kerdi Board, you will never enjoy going back to a cementitious board again.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am frugal = Durock


----------



## mx13 (Apr 8, 2007)

A. Danger Powers said:


> Totally agree with @chandler48.
> 
> One thing about the schluter products is they are foolproof if you follow the instructions properly. If you are going to to use a waterproofer (redguard/aquadefense) on the cement board, a lot of folks get that wrong. You need to make sure it's the proper thickness, otherwise it doesn't protect against moisture penetration. Use a wet-film thickness gauge.
> 
> One benefit of wonderboard is the light version is much lighter...


Getting ahead of myself, I'd already bought a tub of Aquadefense at Lowe's. Originally, I thought I would use that without the underlying moisture barrier, but on second thought I was considering going with the 6 mil barrier first and then either trying to return the Aquadefense or just putting it on too, as suspenders-and-a-belt and also being less critical if I got it a little thin somewhere, since the plastic backing would also be there.


----------



## mx13 (Apr 8, 2007)

rjniles said:


> Look at GoBoard by John's Manville. A product similar to Kerdi board at 40% of the price. It comes in 3 by 5 panels that IMHO is more convenient to use that 4 by 8 Kerdi with less waste. Lowes carries it.


First I've heard of it. Interesting, and I'll check that out. 3 x 5 panels would indeed be more efficient for my installation.

edit: Local Lowe's don't stock it. Not a deal-breaker since I'm proceeding slowly, but...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

mx13 said:


> Getting ahead of myself, I'd already bought a tub of Aquadefense at Lowe's. Originally, I thought I would use that without the underlying moisture barrier, but on second thought I was considering going with the 6 mil barrier first and then either trying to return the Aquadefense or just putting it on too, as suspenders-and-a-belt and also being less critical if I got it a little thin somewhere, since the plastic backing would also be there.


 Really...in general you want one or the other....you don't want to create a possible "water sandwich". (I think you'd probably be ok with cement board, but I see no reason to mix succesful systems.)


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Incidentally, there are two dfferent Hardie Boards now...requiring differet applications. Original Hardi which is water resistant and requires the 6mil behind it, and Hardi WaterProof which requires taping and redguard over the joints.,


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Looks like maybe the GO board is a supply chain casualty? No Lowe's between Washington DC and Richmond VA has any in stock... Durock it is!


----------



## mx13 (Apr 8, 2007)

mx13 said:


> I was toying with using the Kerdi pipe and mixing valve gaskets since those look so neatly shaped, if they can be mortared onto the cement board. Seems like that would make cutting and sealing those holes in the board more forgiving.


Looks like my weird question about mixing Kerdi flanges with other products got lost in the shuffle. Thoughts?


----------



## mx13 (Apr 8, 2007)

gkreamer said:


> Looks like maybe the GP board is a supply chain casualty? No Lowe's between Washington DC and Richmond VA has any in stock... Durock it is!


I found an email address for a customer service contact at Johns Manville in a question/answer at Lowe's. Wrote to her and she immediately gave me the name of a local business only 10 miles from me. They say they just took delivery of 6 pallets of the stuff, so I could get it there!


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

mx13 said:


> I was toying with using the Kerdi pipe and mixing valve gaskets since those look so neatly shaped, if they can be mortared onto the cement board*? * Seems like that would make cutting and sealing those holes in the board more forgiving.


Fixed your original post...


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

gkreamer said:


> Looks like maybe the GO board is a supply chain casualty? No Lowe's between Washington DC and Richmond VA has any in stock... Durock it is!


Plenty in stock here in SC. Will not Lowes order it for you?


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

rjniles said:


> Plenty in stock here in SC. Will not Lowes order it for you?


Will have to check, I was looking in their application and no one has it in stock.


----------



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

gkreamer said:


> Will have to check, I was looking in their application and no one has it in stock.


Out here, there are a couple Lowe's stores that are contractor stores @ the pro desk. They give better discounts (even to just HO) but they can get special orders in faster than the non-contractor stores. Most importantly, they have a more flexible return policy.


----------

